
Sincerely looking for honest feedback (welcome harsh comments also) - perfhack
http://www.perfhack.com
======
brianjking
I just shut down my computer for the night so I ran a test on mobile. You've
got a lot of things to improve and I'll provide some feedback tomorrow.

One glaring issue and an easy fix is you have "improve DNS loomups" instead of
"improve DNS lookups"

~~~
brianjking
Sorry, real tired as it's nearly 2am in Chicago. you have "reduce DNS loomups"
and clearly mean "reduce DNS lookups".

~~~
perfhack
I am very Sorry for the late reply Brian. Just now corrected it. If you don't
mind, is there any way i can reach you ? Thanks

------
Alex3917
Very good. My only feedback is that line spacing is slightly off on my iPhone
6S, not terrible though. Also I entered my website starting with https, but it
just shows it with http in the report.

~~~
perfhack
Hi Alex, I am really sorry for the late reply. Yes, right now we are
forwarding all https requests to http. We will correct this soon.

------
mhkool
The test does not accept a URL with https, but instead strips https. This has
a large impact on performance, since my http-based website redirects to the
https-based website.

~~~
perfhack
I am really sorry for the late reply. Yes, its a mistake from our side. We are
going to correct it soon.

------
mhkool
The free test has parameters that does not make sense: a desktop usually has a
cable, not Wifi.

------
arthurk
Works great! nothing to complain about

~~~
perfhack
Thanks for the feedback Arthur. Is there any way i can reach you to talk about
the product and get some more feedback? Thanks

